# Diabetes UK Bristol Type 1 Awayday - Saturday, 11th November 2017



## Northerner (Sep 18, 2017)

Join us at our Type 1 Awayday in Bristol, for anyone aged 18 and over living with Type 1 diabetes.

Price: £10 per participant, including lunch and refreshments

Our Type 1 Awayday in Bristol is a relaxed and informal one-day event for anyone aged 18 and over living with Type 1 diabetes. It's a chance to come together, chat, ask questions and leave with new tips, knowledge and energy to get more of the good days and make your life with Type 1 a little easier.

Through a mix of group discussions, workshops and time with healthcare professionals, you’ll get the answers to your questions and a great opportunity to speak to others who know exactly what it means to live with Type 1.

https://www.diabetes.org.uk/How_we_help/type-1-events/adult-events/Bristol-Type-1-Awayday/


----------



## Copepod (Sep 18, 2017)

Interesting idea.  Hope there are similar events in other parts of UK, too.


----------



## Wirrallass (Sep 20, 2017)

Great idea Northie ~ now wondering if the same kind of event could be held for Type2's? x


----------



## SB2015 (Sep 20, 2017)

I wet to a similar event in Glasgow last year.  There were some e cellent speakers, and some good opportunities to talk to others with T1.


----------



## Ally beetle (Sep 20, 2017)

I have signed up and will look forward to it. I hope I will get some good ideas from it


----------

